# Using Evernote to save & organize recipes



## jak757 (Nov 2, 2011)

I started using Evernote to help organize information for work.  But as I used it I saw it as a great tool to collect, organize and retrieve any information – like all the great ideas and recipies I see here on SMF!

Evernote  is a suite of software & services used for note taking  and archiving. A "note" can be a piece of formatted text, a full webpage or webpage excerpt, a photograph, a voice memo, or a handwritten note.. Notes can be sorted into folders, then tagged, annotated, edited, given comments, searched and exported as part of a notebook. It works on PC’s, Macs, iphones/pads, and android devices.  And it also has synchronization – I can get my “notes” on any PC on the web, and my smartphone.  

When I’m online and I see a post here, or a recipie on another website, all I have to do is hit one icon, and it clips the “article”, or entire page.  I have a “cooking” notebook set up, and tags for recipies, and various categories of foods (BBQ, Charcuterie, Beef, Pork, etc).  It’s easy then to sort and retrieve things.  It even clips the pictures – so you can see them as well.  Best of all – the version I use is FREE! 

I had clipped Pop’s brine recipie one day at work over lunch.  Then over the weekend in my kicthen, I brought it up on my andriod based phone – easy as pie!

If you are looking for a easy way to collect, store, organize and retrieve recipies online, I’d say check it out!

http://www.evernote.com/


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 2, 2011)

There are a few of us on here that use Living Cookbook 2011 for recipes. This would be a great way to do a quick save then past into Living Cookbook - I like it - thanks for the link


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2011)

Will it work with Chrome?


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the post. I will have to try this out.


----------



## jak757 (Nov 2, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Will it work with Chrome?




Sure does -- that's what I use.  Works real well with it.  Easy to clip and save right from the webpage through Chrome.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 2, 2011)

The nice thing about the Living Cookbook 2011 is that it will calculate the calories and all for you so you know what your consuming.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 3, 2011)

O M G  - you don't know how much you have helped me!!!!!  

Evernote solves many memory problems I am having!

one very important one - the ability to capture a picture of a whiteboard and put it into my notebook!  I have been plagued with a dual problem of inability to write and of course memory; I cannot copy things from the whiteboard fast enough and still participate in the discussions about it; I'm back on column 1 very slowly and painstakingly trying to take notes while the rest of the class is on column 3 or 4 and so on!  Capturing a pic of the whiteboard with my iPhone and sending it to my home computer for me to transcribe later is a GODSEND!  I am emailing this right now to my therapists for use in class!  OMG OMG OMG!!!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks John! Gonna give it a whirl!

SOB


----------



## jak757 (Nov 3, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> O M G  - you don't know how much you have helped me!!!!!
> 
> Evernote solves many memory problems I am having!
> 
> one very important one - the ability to capture a picture of a whiteboard and put it into my notebook!  I have been plagued with a dual problem of inability to write and of course memory; I cannot copy things from the whiteboard fast enough and still participate in the discussions about it; I'm back on column 1 very slowly and painstakingly trying to take notes while the rest of the class is on column 3 or 4 and so on!  Capturing a pic of the whiteboard with my iPhone and sending it to my home computer for me to transcribe later is a GODSEND!  I am emailing this right now to my therapists for use in class!  OMG OMG OMG!!!




Pops -- Wow, I am so glad to have been helpful to you.  I've learned so much from you (hence my "Pops brine "reference in my first post above).  I use the snapshot (or photo) note all the time too.  The more you use Evernote, the more you find other ways to use it.

You made my day Pops!!


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 3, 2011)

I use this quite a bit. I LOVE the "to do list" checkbox option. I can create a grocery list on my laptop with a checkbox next to each item. Then, I just sync it, and it appears on my phone. While I'm at the store, I pull up the note and as I get each item, I just tap the box and it checks it off the list. I also really like the fact that you can share notes. Let's say my wife and I are getting ready for Thanksgiving. We make a note containing all the things we need to do and buy. We can then sync it to both our phones. As each of us accomplish certain tasks, we check it off then sync it. Instantly that item shows up on the other's list as done, so no duplication of efforts. She can also add things to my list if I'm out shopping. Rather than calling me while I'm driving and telling me to remember to get 4 or 5 extra things, which I'll promptly forget, the additional items magically appear on my shopping list.


----------



## michael ark (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll try it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the link.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 3, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> The nice thing about the Living Cookbook 2011 is that it will calculate the calories and all for you so you know what your consuming.




What about those of us who'd rather not know


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 3, 2011)

I may give that a try.. thanks for the link and the great review!


----------



## jak757 (Nov 3, 2011)

Mdboatbum said:


> I use this quite a bit. I LOVE the "to do list" checkbox option. I can create a grocery list on my laptop with a checkbox next to each item. Then, I just sync it, and it appears on my phone. While I'm at the store, I pull up the note and as I get each item, I just tap the box and it checks it off the list. I also really like the fact that you can share notes. Let's say my wife and I are getting ready for Thanksgiving. We make a note containing all the things we need to do and buy. We can then sync it to both our phones. As each of us accomplish certain tasks, we check it off then sync it. Instantly that item shows up on the other's list as done, so no duplication of efforts. She can also add things to my list if I'm out shopping. Rather than calling me while I'm driving and telling me to remember to get 4 or 5 extra things, which I'll promptly forget, the additional items magically appear on my shopping list.


So true.....IO posted about it in terms of recipes -- but I use it for so many things -- shopping lists, to do list, etc.  I have yet to use it to share notebooks -- my wife doesn't use a smartphone, but I guess that doesn't matter.  She really likes that I always have it so we can add things to the list.  I think it's a great little program.


----------



## dewetha (Nov 3, 2011)

I use evernote a lot but recently switched to springpad for recipes. it has a template feature and ability to create shopping lists.

another great web based site is tastebook. you search other recipes sites. make your own cookbooks. there is a service to make your virtual cookbook into a printed one as well.

lot of good choices out there


----------



## nwdave (Nov 3, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> What about those of us who'd rather not know


I've disabled that particular feature in Living Cookbook.  If you do a calorie readout on some of our recipes,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 you'd be checking into a heart ward. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You can find me over in the land of Denial.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  I've learned portion control is a big help.


----------



## stephenh (Nov 3, 2011)

Here's another alternative:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/grecipe-manager/

It is available for (in alphabetical order) BSD, Linux, Mac, and Windows. The good thing about that is the ability to share recipes easier because the format of them will be common. I use it and it does allow having a picture with it. This is a descriptive blurb from the web site:

Gourmet Recipe Manager is a recipe-organizer for GNOME that generates shopping lists and allows rapid searching of recipes. It imports mealmaster & mastercook files and exports webpages & other formats.

In addition to that, it also imports recipes from web sites, which saves a lot of typing. :)


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 3, 2011)

I just installed the Evernote program and it is awesome.  I will use it to import recipes into my cookbook - much faster data capture and I can save a bunch and import them when I have more time.


----------



## dtcunni (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks man, I just downloaded to my iPad and I think it's gonna be pretty cool. 
Thanks again!


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, the additional problem is while i'm trying to copy down what's on the board, i will have to step out to go to one of several separate therapy classes such as physical therapy or occupational, etc. and other students have impulsivity deficits and one will erase the board when i'm gone to do another activity, so bingo, I lose; they didn't remember that i was still taking notes, etc.  now, as long as i can remember to snap a picture of it i have it, at home, on my computer to transcribe!


JAK757 said:


> Pops -- Wow, I am so glad to have been helpful to you.  I've learned so much from you (hence my "Pops brine "reference in my first post above).  I use the snapshot (or photo) note all the time too.  The more you use Evernote, the more you find other ways to use it.
> 
> You made my day Pops!!


----------



## jak757 (Nov 2, 2011)

I started using Evernote to help organize information for work.  But as I used it I saw it as a great tool to collect, organize and retrieve any information – like all the great ideas and recipies I see here on SMF!

Evernote  is a suite of software & services used for note taking  and archiving. A "note" can be a piece of formatted text, a full webpage or webpage excerpt, a photograph, a voice memo, or a handwritten note.. Notes can be sorted into folders, then tagged, annotated, edited, given comments, searched and exported as part of a notebook. It works on PC’s, Macs, iphones/pads, and android devices.  And it also has synchronization – I can get my “notes” on any PC on the web, and my smartphone.  

When I’m online and I see a post here, or a recipie on another website, all I have to do is hit one icon, and it clips the “article”, or entire page.  I have a “cooking” notebook set up, and tags for recipies, and various categories of foods (BBQ, Charcuterie, Beef, Pork, etc).  It’s easy then to sort and retrieve things.  It even clips the pictures – so you can see them as well.  Best of all – the version I use is FREE! 

I had clipped Pop’s brine recipie one day at work over lunch.  Then over the weekend in my kicthen, I brought it up on my andriod based phone – easy as pie!

If you are looking for a easy way to collect, store, organize and retrieve recipies online, I’d say check it out!

http://www.evernote.com/


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 2, 2011)

There are a few of us on here that use Living Cookbook 2011 for recipes. This would be a great way to do a quick save then past into Living Cookbook - I like it - thanks for the link


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2011)

Will it work with Chrome?


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the post. I will have to try this out.


----------



## jak757 (Nov 2, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Will it work with Chrome?




Sure does -- that's what I use.  Works real well with it.  Easy to clip and save right from the webpage through Chrome.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 2, 2011)

The nice thing about the Living Cookbook 2011 is that it will calculate the calories and all for you so you know what your consuming.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 3, 2011)

O M G  - you don't know how much you have helped me!!!!!  

Evernote solves many memory problems I am having!

one very important one - the ability to capture a picture of a whiteboard and put it into my notebook!  I have been plagued with a dual problem of inability to write and of course memory; I cannot copy things from the whiteboard fast enough and still participate in the discussions about it; I'm back on column 1 very slowly and painstakingly trying to take notes while the rest of the class is on column 3 or 4 and so on!  Capturing a pic of the whiteboard with my iPhone and sending it to my home computer for me to transcribe later is a GODSEND!  I am emailing this right now to my therapists for use in class!  OMG OMG OMG!!!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks John! Gonna give it a whirl!

SOB


----------



## jak757 (Nov 3, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> O M G  - you don't know how much you have helped me!!!!!
> 
> Evernote solves many memory problems I am having!
> 
> one very important one - the ability to capture a picture of a whiteboard and put it into my notebook!  I have been plagued with a dual problem of inability to write and of course memory; I cannot copy things from the whiteboard fast enough and still participate in the discussions about it; I'm back on column 1 very slowly and painstakingly trying to take notes while the rest of the class is on column 3 or 4 and so on!  Capturing a pic of the whiteboard with my iPhone and sending it to my home computer for me to transcribe later is a GODSEND!  I am emailing this right now to my therapists for use in class!  OMG OMG OMG!!!




Pops -- Wow, I am so glad to have been helpful to you.  I've learned so much from you (hence my "Pops brine "reference in my first post above).  I use the snapshot (or photo) note all the time too.  The more you use Evernote, the more you find other ways to use it.

You made my day Pops!!


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 3, 2011)

I use this quite a bit. I LOVE the "to do list" checkbox option. I can create a grocery list on my laptop with a checkbox next to each item. Then, I just sync it, and it appears on my phone. While I'm at the store, I pull up the note and as I get each item, I just tap the box and it checks it off the list. I also really like the fact that you can share notes. Let's say my wife and I are getting ready for Thanksgiving. We make a note containing all the things we need to do and buy. We can then sync it to both our phones. As each of us accomplish certain tasks, we check it off then sync it. Instantly that item shows up on the other's list as done, so no duplication of efforts. She can also add things to my list if I'm out shopping. Rather than calling me while I'm driving and telling me to remember to get 4 or 5 extra things, which I'll promptly forget, the additional items magically appear on my shopping list.


----------



## michael ark (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll try it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the link.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 3, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> The nice thing about the Living Cookbook 2011 is that it will calculate the calories and all for you so you know what your consuming.




What about those of us who'd rather not know


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 3, 2011)

I may give that a try.. thanks for the link and the great review!


----------



## jak757 (Nov 3, 2011)

Mdboatbum said:


> I use this quite a bit. I LOVE the "to do list" checkbox option. I can create a grocery list on my laptop with a checkbox next to each item. Then, I just sync it, and it appears on my phone. While I'm at the store, I pull up the note and as I get each item, I just tap the box and it checks it off the list. I also really like the fact that you can share notes. Let's say my wife and I are getting ready for Thanksgiving. We make a note containing all the things we need to do and buy. We can then sync it to both our phones. As each of us accomplish certain tasks, we check it off then sync it. Instantly that item shows up on the other's list as done, so no duplication of efforts. She can also add things to my list if I'm out shopping. Rather than calling me while I'm driving and telling me to remember to get 4 or 5 extra things, which I'll promptly forget, the additional items magically appear on my shopping list.


So true.....IO posted about it in terms of recipes -- but I use it for so many things -- shopping lists, to do list, etc.  I have yet to use it to share notebooks -- my wife doesn't use a smartphone, but I guess that doesn't matter.  She really likes that I always have it so we can add things to the list.  I think it's a great little program.


----------



## dewetha (Nov 3, 2011)

I use evernote a lot but recently switched to springpad for recipes. it has a template feature and ability to create shopping lists.

another great web based site is tastebook. you search other recipes sites. make your own cookbooks. there is a service to make your virtual cookbook into a printed one as well.

lot of good choices out there


----------



## nwdave (Nov 3, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> What about those of us who'd rather not know


I've disabled that particular feature in Living Cookbook.  If you do a calorie readout on some of our recipes,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 you'd be checking into a heart ward. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You can find me over in the land of Denial.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  I've learned portion control is a big help.


----------



## stephenh (Nov 3, 2011)

Here's another alternative:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/grecipe-manager/

It is available for (in alphabetical order) BSD, Linux, Mac, and Windows. The good thing about that is the ability to share recipes easier because the format of them will be common. I use it and it does allow having a picture with it. This is a descriptive blurb from the web site:

Gourmet Recipe Manager is a recipe-organizer for GNOME that generates shopping lists and allows rapid searching of recipes. It imports mealmaster & mastercook files and exports webpages & other formats.

In addition to that, it also imports recipes from web sites, which saves a lot of typing. :)


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 3, 2011)

I just installed the Evernote program and it is awesome.  I will use it to import recipes into my cookbook - much faster data capture and I can save a bunch and import them when I have more time.


----------



## dtcunni (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks man, I just downloaded to my iPad and I think it's gonna be pretty cool. 
Thanks again!


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, the additional problem is while i'm trying to copy down what's on the board, i will have to step out to go to one of several separate therapy classes such as physical therapy or occupational, etc. and other students have impulsivity deficits and one will erase the board when i'm gone to do another activity, so bingo, I lose; they didn't remember that i was still taking notes, etc.  now, as long as i can remember to snap a picture of it i have it, at home, on my computer to transcribe!


JAK757 said:


> Pops -- Wow, I am so glad to have been helpful to you.  I've learned so much from you (hence my "Pops brine "reference in my first post above).  I use the snapshot (or photo) note all the time too.  The more you use Evernote, the more you find other ways to use it.
> 
> You made my day Pops!!


----------

